# Best window cleaner? Inside...



## Buick7 (Jul 27, 2014)

Always have an absolute nightmare when cleaning the inside of the windows,

whats the best product/technique to use to stop streaks etc? and stop any mess when the sun hits the window afterwards.


Thanks


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I usually give the windows at least 2 passes, first time with window cleaner and a microfibre cloth and the again with a tight weave microfibre for glass. I currently use AG Fast Glass and AG Glass Polish (used sparingly). Heard good things about Invisible Glass though, might be the next product I buy when the AG Fast Glass is finished:
http://www.invisibleglass.com/Products/automotive/trigger


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Use a waffle weave type cloth with your chosen window cleaner.

I tend to use the Dodo Juice Mint Merkin with Espuma Crystal Green.

Started using Power Maxed glass cleaner lately and it's pretty good.


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Gtechniq G6 ... 1 spray per window and buff


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

G6 also for me


----------



## Buick7 (Jul 27, 2014)

thanks for all the replies!! appreciate it! shall look into some haha


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

never got on with glass cleaners till i started using gtechinq g6.

dont use to much just a very small amount in a fine mist goes a long way.


----------



## scoTTV6 (Jun 12, 2012)

How does g6 compare to stoner invisible glass anyone tried both can't decide which to buy help

Nick


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/meguiars-glass-cleaner.html

Check out this glass cleaner, very good stuff indeed


----------



## Jools (Nov 30, 2007)

IPA mixed 50/50 with water, you will never buy another specific window cleaner ever again. Use inside and outside to remove all traces of grease, oil and road film. A must if applying a rain repellent coating to windscreen.

1ltr on ebay £6.69 with free postage, mixed 50/50 you have 2 litres of window cleaner and a brilliant panel wipe for after polishing.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

as mentioned Gtechniq G6 with a dodo juice mint merkin
or carchem one is really good and great value :thumb:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

FinishKare #425 used sparingly on glass (inside and out) works well for me if only light soiling to be cleaned.

If more cleaning required, then I have found Muc-Off Glass Cleaner and Power Maxed Glass Cleaner to be excellent.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

Stoners invisible glass gets my vote water flys off at low speeds


----------



## Robbiewebs (Jun 24, 2013)

Garnet transparency glass for me 👍


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

3M for me !


----------



## Bazlah (May 18, 2014)

Take the window out you just can't get clearer than that.


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

autofinesse crystal for me :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Stoners invisible glass and car-chem window cleaner is a first class product and reasonably priced


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

I use 3M and can't fault it but I did just buy Chemical Guys glassworkz as used it on my mates car and was very impressed with it so thought I'd give it a try


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Zaino Z6 bizarrely enough leaves my glass perfectly streak free.
Awesome for the inside and doors shuts.

G4 cleaner on the outside with G5 rain repellant top coat.
I'm tempted by the G6 as a weekly maintenance product.

AG Fast Glass is decent enough though.
Costco Kirkland MF's generally do the trick.
Gtechniq MF1 ZeroR are awesome on the external glass


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

I have loads of different types of glass cleaner, ranging from solvent-style, alcohol based, through to gentle bio-friendly ones. The biggest difference I have gained with any of these is using a decent glass cloth or two and going over twice on the inside of the windscreen. 

Currently using an e-cloth waffle weave and then an e-cloth glass finishing cloth. These work well, even with just water. 

Saying that, AG Fast Glass performs consistently well, though currently using Kleers 'The Glass Cleaner' also with good results.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

g6 is the bees knees nothing beats it's the autosmart green stuff is pretty good too


----------

